# Just Natural, Paleo Ridge & Albion Raw Meat Supplier



## Nicola @ CarniRaw (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Just to introduce myself, I'm Nicola Wright and I own and run Carniraw. - We sell a variety of raw bones, minces, meaty chunks and natural treats for dogs and cats.

We offer quality products at affordable process with free local delivery. We supply Berkshire, Surrey & all surrounding counties.

Currently we stock Paleo Ridge, Just Natural minces & Albion Meat Products.

Visit our website http://www.carniraw.co.uk/ and see what we can offer you. Don't forget to vist us on Facebook! https://www.facebook.com/carniraw/

I am on here to offer any raw feeding advice. Please let me know if you have any questions, im always happy to help!


----------

